# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Κάντια & Ρέθυμνο [Candia & Rethymnon - Central No.2 & 5]

## helatros68

Ενα βιντεο του Καντια στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Μαιο του 1989
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoThua05NXE

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εγω θα ηθελα να δω φωτρογραφιες του Καντια με τα χρωματα της ΔΑΝΕ ......
Αν εχει κανεις καμια ....(δεν ενωω του FAKTA)

----------


## helatros68

Πρεπει να εχω μια την οποια θα πρεπει να "σκαναρω".Θα επανελθω το ΣΚ.

----------


## scoufgian

πραγματικα θα ηθελα να δω και εγω το καντια με τα χρωματα της ΔΑΝΕ

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να μήν έχω την καλύτερη αλλα σας κάνω την αρχή! Είμαι σήγουρος ότι θα δούμε και καλύτερες!
Picture 313.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους όσους θυμούνται αυτόν τον αφανή εργάτη που ανεβοκατέβαινε για τόσα χρόνια από το Ηράκλειο στον Πειραιά, πριν να μπλέξει σε κάποιες διαφορετικές γι' αυτό γραμμές.
Τη μια χρονιά έκανε τη γραμμή από Πειραιά για Πατμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο.
Το 2000 έκανε Παροναξία και στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής έφτανε μέχρι Αστυπάλαια, όπου παρέμενε για μία ημέρα (Σάββατο) και την Κυριακή ανέβαινε και πάλι επάνω. 
Εδώ, το 1999, φεύγει από Πειραιά για Δωδεκάνησσα......

Το Κάντια φεύγει.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Ti exei apoginei auto kai to aderfo tou ploio to Rethimno.Oxi kai apo ta omorfotera ploia alla kanonikos ergaths sthn grammh Peiraias-Hrakleio.Antikatastathike tote apo to Aptera kai to El.Venizelos.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το Καντια λεγεται *JABAL ALI 3* και ταξιδευει Port Rahsid - Umm Qasr

Το Ρεθυμνο λεγεται *JABΑL ALI 2* και ταξιδευει στο ιδιο μερος


Απο το FAKTA οι πληροφωριες

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

> .
> Τη μια χρονιά έκανε τη γραμμή από Πειραιά για Πατμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο.
> Το 2000 έκανε Παροναξία και στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής έφτανε μέχρι Αστυπάλαια, όπου παρέμενε για μία ημέρα (Σάββατο) και την Κυριακή ανέβαινε και πάλι επάνω. 
> Εδώ, το 1999, φεύγει από Πειραιά για Δωδεκάνησσα......
> 
> Το Κάντια φεύγει.jpg


Μαζι με το κορμο της Δωδεκανησου εκανε και τοτε μια φορα τη βδομαδα Αστυπαλαια και αλλη μια Νισυρο ..... Ετυχε και στη μια και στη δευτερη περιπτωση να ειμαι μεσα .....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα βλέπαμε χρόνια να φεύγουν για Ηράκλειο. 'Οταν μάθαμε ότι θα φύγουν, μας έπιασε πανικός. Πού θα πάνε; Τι θα κάνουν; Γιατί φεύγουν;
Εδώ, σε μια στιγμή λίγο πριν φύγουν, το "Ρέθυμνο" φεύγει για Ηράκλειο.
Νιώθεις το ίδιο αίσθημα με τους φίλους που τους έχεις μια ζωή μαζί σου και όταν φεύγουν καταλαβαίνεις τι έχασες.....

Το Ρέθυμνο που φεύγει.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Το τελευταιο ταξιδι που εκανα με το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ με τα σινιαλα της ΔΑΝΕ στις 19/3/2000 απο Κω για Καλυμνο .....

skan 6134.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εγω μια φορα το ειχα ταξιδεψει. Απο Λερο για Πατμο, οταν πηρα την αποσπαση μου στο ταγμα εκει. Απριλης του 1999 ηταν. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν κατι το τελειο. Ειδικα οταν επρεπε να ανεβεις στο πανω γκαραζ για να πας στα σαλονια του πλοιου!! Εντυπωση μου εκαναν και οι πορτες των καμπινων.. Φαινοντουσαν τοσο... αρχαιολογιες!! ΟΚ, ειχε μετασκευαστει κοντα 30 χρονια πριν, αλλα και παλι.. Δεν ξερω, αλλα δεν μου εκανε καθολου καλη εντυπωση....

----------


## Leo

> ..............και οι πορτες των καμπινων.. Φαινοντουσαν τοσο... αρχαιολογιες!! ............


Η σκληρή κριτική που ασκεί ο Finnpartner ... θεωρώ ότι είναι ανατροπή για τις προτιμήσεις του.... προσέξτε τι θα πείτε  :Razz:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν εχω φωτο να σου εξηγησω τι εννοω. Φαινοταν σαν ενα παλιο κομματι ξυλου, απλα περασμενο με μια μπλε μπογια. Φτηνοπραμα δηλαδη. Δεν ξερω αν ηταν ετσι απο εκει, ή μπηκαν εδω. Μην ανησυχεις παντως, δεν αλλαζω ετσι ευκολα ιδεες μου. Ομως, ουτε στο Λερος, ουτε στο Ιαλυσσος/ Καμιρος ουτε καν στο Ομηρος δεν ειχε τοσο χαλια πορτες στις καμπινες!!!

----------


## nautikos

Στο *Ναυτικο Μουσειο Κρητης* στα _Χανια_, υπαρχει ενα αρκετα ομορφο μοντελακι του *Καντια/Ρεθυμνο*. Το μοντελο εχει κατασκευαστει συμφωνα με την αρχικη μορφη του πλοιου (πριν τη μετασκευη για το ''κλεισιμο'' της πρυμνης. Μαλιστα στο κεντρο του πλοιου υπαρχει τομη ωστε να φαινεται το γκαραζ και το μηχανοστασιο του!

cand.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Πολύ ωραίο επιτέλους βλέπουμε ένα ελληνικό ναυτικό μουσείο που τιμά ένα επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό πλοίο που έγραψε ιστορία,είναι σημαντικό γιατί τα περισσότερα ναυτικά μουσεία στη Ελλάδα αρκούνται σε τριήρεις και άντε να φτάσουν μέχρι το ΑΒΕΡΩΦ

----------


## nautikos

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αρκετα Ναυτικα Μουσεια στην Ελλαδα περιλαμβανουν στα εκθεματα τους ομοιωματα εμπορικων πλοιων, αλλα σχεδον ποτε ακτοπλοικων. Σιγουρα το τμημα της φορτηγου ναυτιλιας επαιξε και παιζει πρωτευοντα ρολο στην αναπτυξη της ναυτιλιας μας, αλλα απο την αλλη η ακτοπλοια μας ειναι συνυφασμενη με την ιστορια και την εξελιξη του μισου ελλαδικου χωρου και θα επρεπε να προβαλεται σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο βαθμο. Παντως ειναι ισως το μοναδικο ΕΓ/ΟΓ μοντελο που εχω δει ποτε σε ελληνικο μουσειο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ενα παρομοιο μοντελακι, θυμαμαι απεναντι απο την Πλ. Καραϊσκακη, πριν απο τον Ηλεκτρικο. Πρεπει να ειναι καμια 20ρια χρονια τουλαχιστο. Καποια στιγμη το εχασα. Δεν μπορουσα ομως να θυμηθω ποιο ηταν! Να τι εβλεπα λοιπον πριν τοσα χρονια!!

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς διάβασα ότι το Κάντια πουλήθηκε για σκράπ...

----------


## panthiras1

jumpman



> ...Antikatastathike tote apo to Aptera kai to El.Venizelos.


Νομίζω ότι αντικαταστάθηκαν απο τα 2 Κρήτη

----------


## jumpman

Oxi file Pantiras1.Eixa taksidepsei ekeinh thn periodo kai kserw proswpika kai sigoura oti sth grammh mphkan prwta ta Aptera kai El.Venizelos kai ustera ta Krhth.Eksalou nomizw mporeis na to epivevaiwseis apo to pote mphkan sth grammh ta Krhth kai pote efugann ta Rethumno kai Candia.

----------


## Apostolos

Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ στη γωνία στα 200αρια με τα όμορφα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ
Picture 332.jpg

Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

----------


## sdiama

> Oxi file Pantiras1.Eixa taksidepsei ekeinh thn periodo kai kserw proswpika kai sigoura oti sth grammh mphkan prwta ta Aptera kai El.Venizelos kai ustera ta Krhth.Eksalou nomizw mporeis na to epivevaiwseis apo to pote mphkan sth grammh ta Krhth kai pote efugann ta Rethumno kai Candia.


Ετσι είναι. Δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στο Ευαγγέλιο για το Απτερα, αλλά θυμάμαι πολύ καλά τον Βενιζέλο που έκανε Ηράκλειο-Πειραιά μετά την περίοδο των Κάντια/Ρέθυμνο. Θυμάμαι το χαρακτηριστικό ψευδώνυμο "πολυκατοικία" που είχαν δώσει τότε στον Βενιζέλο, οι Ηρακλειώτες.

----------


## marioskef

Ναι αν θυμαμαι καλά το Βενιζέλος - ή Βενιζέλειο κατά αλλους - μπήκε στη γραμμή λίγο πριν μπουν τα Ιταλικά, δηλαδή με Καζαντζακης και Κινγκ Μινως.
Μάλιστα είχε και πάρα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα καθώς δεν συγκρίνονταν με τον ανταγωνισμό.

Μετά ήρθαν τα Κρήτη

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ στη γωνία στα 200αρια με τα όμορφα χρώματα της ΑΝΕΚ


Ποια ομορφα χρωματα της ΑΝΕΚ? Τα ιδια που ειχε στην Ιαπωνια εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι, με την Κρητη στη μεση! Αλλα πιο ομορφα απο τα τωρινα!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα απόγευμα στην Πειραϊκή τον Αύγουστο του 2000.
Παρέλαση πλοίων μέσα σε χρονικό διάτημα λιγότερο από δύο ώρες. 
Εδώ το "Ρέθυμνο" φεύγει.
Η φωτογραφία χρειάζεται καλύτερη επεξεργασία για να φανεί καλύτερα (λόγω των δύσκολων συνθηκών φωτισμού που επικρατούσαν).

Το Ρέθυμνο φεύγει Ι.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Και έτσι είναι πολύ ωραία φίλε ROI.

----------


## kingminos

θυμάμαι το 1998 όταν γύρισα από το ηράκλειο με ημερήσιο με το καζαντζάκης το ρέθυμνο δεμένο στην απέναντι θέση αναχώρησε πρώτο και λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μετά αναχώρησε και το καζαντζακης και όταν βγήκε από το λιμάνι το προσπέρασε γρήγορα και στη συνέχεια το έχασε πίσω στον ορίζοντα.

----------


## kingminos

Το Ρέθυμνο είναι ο αδερφός του Κάντια.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

αν δεν κανω λαθος.ΝΑΙ

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Θυμαμαι μια φορα που ανεβηκε το καντια θεσ-νικη εκτακτο δρομολογιο λογω των αγροτων που ειχαν κλεισει την εθνικη οδο.μιλαμε μια στις  3 νταλικες που πηγαινε να μπει μεσα εβρισκε στο τεποζιτο ,οποτε καταλαβαινετε τι πανικος επικρατουσε.

----------


## Apostolos

εδώ ενα καταπληκτικό βιντεάκι...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoThu...eature=related

----------


## vinman

Το Κάντια στον Πειραιά και στο Ηράκλειο αντίστοιχα,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Κίνγκ Μίνως!!

----------


## vinman

*Κάντια στο Ηράκλειο μόνο του...και παρέα με το Ελ-γκρέκο....*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και πάμε πίσω στον Πειραιά του 1997.
Όμορφο απόγευμα μιας Παρασκευής στα τέλη του Αυγούστου.
Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 19:00 για Σίφνο με το *"Πρέβελη".* Το πλοίο πήγαινε τότε Σίφνο-Ρέθυμνο. Σε λιγότερο από πέντε ώρες στη Σίφνο κάνοντας συνάμα και κρουαζιέρα. Αυτήν που φέτος κάνουν οι τυχεροί επιβάτες του στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας.
Η ώρα αυτή ήταν η καλύτερη γιατί αναχωρούσαν, σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, πολλά πλοία.
*"Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος", "Νίκος Καζαντζάκης", "Πήγασος", "Κάντια", "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή", Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2".*
Εμείς είμασταν τυχεροί γιατί φύγαμε τελευταίοι.
Έτσι όλα τα άλλα πλοία πέρασαν από μπροστά μας και προέκυψαν κάποιες ωραίες φωτογραφίες.
Ξεκινάμε, λοιπόν, με το γλυκύτατο "Κάντια" της ΑΝΕΚ.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. Ιδιαίτερα στους manolis m, navigation, vinman, marsant, pontios thessaloniki, Leo και Νίκο.

Προσέξτε στην τελευταία φωτογραφία, στα αριστερά του Κάντια", το μοναδικό "Δημήτριος Φ" που εκτελούσε τότε δρομολόγια για Σαλαμίνα και ανήκε στον κύριο Φιλιάγκο.

Το Κάντια έρχεται.jpg 

Πολύ κοντά.jpg

Το Κάντια φεύγει.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Roi για αλλη μια φορα μας γυρνας και μας ταξιδευεις χρονια πισω με τις φωτογραφιες σου.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση, να σαι παντα καλα!

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Roi ότι και να γράψω θα είναι λίγο....
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ μέσα απο την καρδιά μου...

----------


## navigation

Να σαι καλά Roi....σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα...μα πάρα πολυ!!!!

----------


## kastro

Το Κάντια πήγαινε Κύθηρα πρίν το Μυρτιδιώτισα και το αποσύραν από την γραμμή γιατί ήταν μεγάλο;

----------


## sea_serenade

Roi θα ζητήσω από τους Admins να αποπεμφθείς από το forum, δεν πάει άλλο. Αισθάνομαι άχρηστος πια......... :Sad: 

PS: Δεν κάνεις καμιά καλή ασφάλεια στο αρχείο σου? Ξέρεις τώρα, για φωτιά, σεισμό, λιμό, καταποντισμό κτλ??? Φτου να μη σου το ματιάσω!!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Εκτός από τις καταπληκτικές φωτό του Κάντια και συνάμα του Δημήτριος Φ αν δεν κάνω λάθος (για το μικρό κόκκινο καραβάκι) φαίνονται και τα Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2 και το Σαντορινάκι...... (μια παράθεση...μπορεί να είναι και άκυρη)  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

να και η καρτ ποσταλ του ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ,με ταχυτητα 20 κομβους,μηκος 130 μετρα,1450 επιβατες και 450 οχηματα.Οι εντυπωσεις μου, απο το ταξιδι που ειχα κανει ,με αυτο το πλοιο, απο Πειραια για Ηρακλειο, το 1996 ,ηταν παρα πολυ καλες.Βεβαια εκεινη την εποχη ,μεσουρανουσανε στην ιδια γραμμη ,το Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ μαζι με το KING MINOS,ενα διδυμο που δεν αφηνε περιθωρεια για πρωτιες.Εν τουτοις μαζι με το αδελφο πλοιο, ΚΑΝΤΙΑ,ανταποκριθηκαν αξιοπρεπεστατα στα καθηκοντα τους ,ολο το καιρο, που βρισκονταν στη παραπανω γραμμη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12315

----------


## Trakman

Εγώ είχα ταξιδέψει μικρός με το Κάντια και δε θυμάμαι εντυπώσεις. Ωστόσο λατρεύω το σκαρί του!! Θεωρώ πολύ όμορφες τις γραμμές του και ακόμη και μετά τη μετασκευή του παρέμεινε πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## Leo

Η μοναδική φορά που εγώ μπήκα στο πλοίο ήτνα όταν μια εταιρεία ραδιοβοηθημάτων μας είπε να επσικεφθούμε το πλοίο για να διαπιστώσουμε πόσο καλά  είναι τα μηχανήματα της. Δεν ενθουσιάστηκα από το πλοίο όμως μου φάνηκε κλειστό, στενόχωρο και είχε μαι μυρωδιά κλεισούρας. Την γέφυρα του την θυμάμαι αμυδρά. Δεν με εντυπωσίασε γιατί όλη μου την ζωή σε Ιαπωνέζικες γέφυρες την έχω περάσει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trakman

> Η μοναδική φορά που εγώ μπήκα στο πλοίο ήτνα όταν μια εταιρεία ραδιοβοηθημάτων μας είπε να επσικεφθούμε το πλοίο για να διαπιστώσουμε πόσο καλά  είναι τα μηχανήματα της. Δεν ενθουσιάστηκα από το πλοίο όμως μου φάνηκε κλειστό, στενόχωρο και είχε μαι μυρωδιά κλεισούρας. Την γέφυρα του την θυμάμαι αμυδρά. Δεν με εντυπωσίασε γιατί όλη μου την ζωή σε Ιαπωνέζικες γέφυρες την έχω περάσει...


Κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρεις φίλε Leo! Εγώ όπως προείπα δεν θυμάμαι εντυπώσεις από το ταξίδι μου. Απλά μου αρέσει το σκαρί του! Λιτό, μαζεμένο και με όμορφη πλώρη!

----------


## stelios_ag

Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ για τα πλοία αυτά. Κάθε καλοκαίρι για 20 χρόνια από το 1977 στην Κρήτη με αυτά (και σπανιότερα με τα πλοία των Μινωικών). 
Πέρα όμως από την αναπόφευκτη νοσταλγία, αντικειμενικά στο ξενοδοχειακό αυτά τα πλοία δεν ήταν στο καλύτερό τους.
Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτομπήκε το Αρκάδι και ταξίδεψα με αυτό, πόσο μεγάλη μου φάνηκε η διαφορά στις καμπίνες και στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους.

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία φώτο του Κάντια με τα σινιάλα της ΔΑΝΕ.
(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή τον Μάιο του '99)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13829

----------


## polykas

*Vinman είσαι ατελείωτος.Μπράβο.Συγχαρητήρια*.

----------


## kastro

Η Δανέ το είχε αγοράσει η το ναύλωσε,Και που το δρομολόγησε;

----------


## vinman

> Η Δανέ το είχε αγοράσει η το ναύλωσε,Και που το δρομολόγησε;


H Δανε δεν το είχε αγοράσει φίλε Kastro.
Η Ανεκ είχε ανακατευτεί στην υπόθεση *''σωτηρία''*της Δανε και στα πλαίσια αυτής της *''βοήθειας''* είχε δρομολογήσει το Κάντια στα Δωδεκάνησα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαι την επομενη χρονια (2000) την Πρεβελη. Το Καντια δουλεψε το 1999. Εγω ταξιδεψα μαζι του 4-4-99, οταν πηρα την αποσπαση για Πατμο. Αρχικα, ειχε καπετανιο τον καπτα-Χαρη Τσουκαλα. Μετα, αντικατασταθηκε... Δεν ξερω πως και γιατι.

----------


## vinman

Και μία φωτογραφία του Κάντια απο το βιβλίο Greek sea bridges


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15185

----------


## marsant

φιλε vinman το ευχαριστω που σου λεμε δεν φτανει για αυτα που μας χαριζεις καθε μερα:grin:

Το Καντια ειχε κανει το 1999 αν θυμαμαι καλα και Ιο Σαντορινη..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To 1999 ερχοταν 12νησα για λογαριασμο της ΔΑΝΕ. Δεν ξερω αν μετα το καλοκαιρι κατεβαινε κατω...

----------


## marsant

Oτι κατεβαινε Ιο-Σαντορινη ειμαι σιγουρος,απλα χρονολογια δεν θυμαμαι.Μαλιστα θυμαμαι οτι ειχε αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια στις 2 το μεσημερι.

----------


## nireas

> To 1999 ερχοταν 12νησα για λογαριασμο της ΔΑΝΕ. Δεν ξερω αν μετα το καλοκαιρι κατεβαινε κατω...


Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι, αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να είχε κοπανήσει πάνω στην προβλήτα στην Πάτμο και έμεινε 2 μέρες (ή και παραπάνω) δεμένο περιμένοντας τον νηογνώμονα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aυτο δεν το θυμαμαι να σου πω.... Θα πρεπει να ψαξω σε κανα Εφοπλιστη της εποχης, να δω ποτε ακριβως εγινε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το σωτήριον έτος 2000 το "Κάντια" αποπλέει κάθε Δευτέρα-Τρίτη-Τετάρτη και Πέμπτη για Ίο-Σαντορίνη στις 14:00.
Κάθε Παρασκευή κάνει μία απίστευτη κρουαζιέρα για Ίο-Σαντορίνη-Αμοργό-Αστυπάλαια.
Στην Αστυπάλαια έφτανε τα ξημερώμaτα του Σαββάτου, παρέμενε όλο το Σάββατο και αναχωρούσε την Κυριακή στις 15:00 για Αμοργό-Σαντορίνη-Ίο-Πειραιά.
Όποιος ήθελε να πάει στην Αστυπάλαια με καμπίνα μπορούσε να διανκτερεύσει δωρεάν στο πλοίο το Σάββατο.
Αυτά συνέβαιναν το 2000.
Μεγαλεία και πρωτοτυπία από την ΑΝΕΚ.
Όταν έδεσαν τα περισσότερα πλοία, μετά το ναυάγιο του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα", το "Κάντια" συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει (όπως και το "Αλκαίος") και τότε πρέπει να προστέθηκε στο δρομολόγιο του και η Πάρος-Νάξος (για λίγες ημέρες).

Εκείνη τη χρονιά ήθελα πολύ να κάνω την κρουαζιέρα για Αστυπάλαια με το "Κάντια", αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα.
Ήμουν τυχερός, όμως, διότι πήγε η μαμά μου στην Αστυπαλιά και έβγαλε και κάποιες φωτογραφίες.
Και θα είμαστε όλοι τυχεροί σε λίγο που θα δούμε το "Κάντια" στην Αστυπαλιά.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον vinmam, στον marsant, τον manoli m, navigation, dimitris, και στον Finnpartner 1966.

Το Κάντια στη Σαντορίνη.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τα περίφημα δρομολόγια του "Κάντια" το καλοκαίρι του 2000.

Νομίζω ότι ήταν αρκετά έξυπνα, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα σε μια περίοδο που φαινόταν ότι το καράβι δεν "χωρούσε", πια, στα πλάνα της ΑΝΕΚ.

Από το φυλλάδιο διαβάζουμε: 
"Σήμερα, η ΑΝΕΚ επεκτείνει τα δρομολόγιά της στο Αιγαίο και σας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ταξιδέψετε με αφετηρία τον Πειραιά μέχρι την Ίο, τη Σαντορίνη, την Αμοργό και την Αστυπάλαια με το πλοίο "ΚΑΝΤΙΑ" και το έμπειρο προσωπικό του.
Επιπλέον, όσοι επιλέξετε την Αστυπάλαια για βασικό προορισμό σας, κάθε Σάββατο το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ θα παραμένει στο λιμάνι του νησιού όπου και θα μπορείτε να διανυκτερεύσετε εντός του πλοίου." 

Τα δρομολόγια του Κάντια.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Να πω ενα Ευχαριστω!!! σε Roi Baudoin για τις αφιερωσεις και για οτι μας προσφερει, επισης και στον vinman για την δουλεια που κανει και μας τα προσφερει κι εκεινος με τη σειρα του!!!
Καποια δρομολογια εκανε και Ναξο το "Καντια" δεν θυμαμαι χρονολογια αλλα ταξιδεψε ο πατερας μου :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Roi σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για ακόμα μία φορά...!!!
Μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα που αξίζει να τα θυμόμαστε....
Και μιας και είμαστε στο 2000 ας δούμε κάτι ακόμα απο εκείνη τη χρονιά...
Βρισκόμαστε για διακοπές τον Αύγουστο στο χωρίο της μητέρας μου που βρίσκεται στο Νομό Ηρακλείου.
Ενα ωραίο πρωινό αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε μία μακρινή εκδρομή προς τη νότια πλευρά του νομού Χανίων και συγκεκριμένα στο μαγευτικό Ελαφονήσι...
Στην επιστροφή το απόγευμα κάναμε μία στάση στο όμορφο παλιό λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου για φαγητό και καφεδάκι...
Εκείνη την ώρα το Ρέθυμνον ετοιμαζόταν γεμάτο κόσμο να αναχωρήσει για τον Πειραιά...
Ήταν η χρονιά που αντικατέστησε το Πρέβελης στην γραμμή μιας και εκείνο είχε κατηφορίσει προς Δωδεάνησα...
Φωτογραφία απο εκείνο το απόγευμα του Αυγούστου με θέα το Ρέθυμνον απο το παλιό λιμάνι της πόλης του Ρεθύμνου...!!
Η ποιότητα δεν είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή μιάς και τότε δεν διέθετα ψηφιακή παρά μόνο μία Olympus trip junior...
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15520

----------


## vinman

Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο την σπάνια μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70...
Το Ρέθυμνον εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στην πρώτη....και δεμένο στη θέση του στη δεύτερη...
Αφιερωμένες σε όλο το forum και ειδικά στον καλό φίλο Esperos..!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15551

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15552

----------


## Trakman

> Δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες του πλοίου απο την σπάνια μπροσούρα της ΑΝΕΚ απο τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '70...
> Το Ρέθυμνον εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στην πρώτη....και δεμένο στη θέση του στη δεύτερη...
> Αφιερωμένες σε όλο το forum και ειδικά στον καλό φίλο Esperos..!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15551
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15552


Γεια σου vinman με το αρχείο σου!!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Roi σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και για τα αρχεια που μας ανεβαζεις καθε μερα που ειναι καταπληκτικα οσο και για την αφιερωση.Να σαι παντα καλα!Φιλε vinman δεν μας λυπασε καθολου?Πυροβολεις καθε μερα χωρις ελεος...

----------


## nikolasher

το πρωτο μου μηνυμα ειναι για δυο πλοια που ερωτευτικα μιας και τα θυμαμαι απο παντα. με αυτα και τα king minos και καζατζακης σημεναν οτι θα παω στο χωριο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.με πολλα πολλα ταξιδια και πολλες μνημες .σχεδον παντα το ενα σκελος ηταν με μινωικες και το δευτερο ανεκ.
θα ηθελα να ζητησω αν καποιος εχει φωτο απο το εσωτερικο των πλοιων

----------


## poseidon_express

Το JABAL ALI 2 (πρώην ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ) πουλήθηκε για διάλυση.

----------


## despo

Αρα μετα το 'Καντια' ηρθε η σειρά και του 'Ρέθυμνο' ?.

----------


## kapas

αυτο σημαινει οτι και τα δυο πλοια διαλυθηκαν ε? μαλιστα, ενα αντιο λοιπον απο εμενα σε 2 υπηρετες της ελληνικης ακτοπλοοιας..... :Sad:

----------


## manolis m.

Roi se euxarsitw poli gia tis afierwseis sou ! Vinman & Roi paragmatika spanies kai omorfes phwtografies!

----------


## esperos

Αιωνία  του  η  μνήμη  λοιπόν

RETHIMNON.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmatika niwthw poli asxima meta apo auto pou ematha! Emeis oi karavolatres antimetopizoume ta ploia san zontanous organismous kai etsi mas ponane analogws!

----------


## kapas

> Pragmatika niwthw poli asxima meta apo auto pou ematha! Emeis oi karavolatres antimetopizoume ta ploia san zontanous organismous kai etsi mas ponane analogws!


ειδικα αν εχεις ταξιδεψει μαζι τους.... :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο (να εχεις ταξιδεψει), μα ουτε και απολυτο (να το πονας αμα το εχεις ταξιδεψει)...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και μια φωτογραφία του 'ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ' στα τελευταια του ως 'JABAL ALI 2'...στις καρδιες ολων μας ομως θα παραμεινει για παντα ως 'ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ'... :Wink: 

ΠΗΓΗ: www.woody-iowpostcards.co.uk

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως έχει κάνει και την άγωνη Δωδεκανήσων κάποια φάση στην ζωή του?

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

ναι τα ειχε παρει η δανε με συμβαση για λιγο διαστημα στην αγονη των δωδεκανησσων

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαριστώ Χαράλαμπε

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε eliasaslan, στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος έχουμε ανεβάσει δύο φωτογραφίες με το *"Κάντια"* να φεύγει για τα Δωδεκάνησσα με τα σινιάλα της *ΔΑΝΕ.*
Επιπλέον, ο καλός φίλος Έσπερος μας παρουσίασε στο *"Ένα ταξίδι στος χθες"* εικόνες με το* "Κάντια"* ντυμένο με τα σινιάλα της *ΔΑΝΕ.* Αυτές τις φωτογραφίες θα τις ανεβάσουμε κάποια στιγμή.
Τα δρομολόγια που έκανε ήταν το κλασσικό για Πάτμο-Λέρο-Κάλυμνο-Κω-Ρόδο και μια φορά την εβδομάδα έκανε και το δρομολόγιο της άγονης.

----------


## eliasaslan

Α, έπιανε και Λέρο ε? Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Roi, έχασα τελικά πολλά, πάρα πολλά, και ίσως όλα αυτά τα πανέμορφα παλιά σκαριά που πέρασαν από τα Δωδεκάνησα. Πρόλαβα φυσικά πολλά αλλά δεν τα θυμάμαι καθόλου. Το παράξενο είναι ότι μία σκηνή μου είναι χαραγμένη στο μυαλό μου όταν σκέφτομαι καράβι και απορώ πως... Μία σκηνή από ένα ταξίδι μου από Ρόδο για Κω (κλασικό ταξίδι για μένα)... Είχε γεμάτο οκτάρι λοιπόν, και τελικά έφυγε το πλοίο... Στην Λέρο έσπασαν δύο φορές οι κάβοι, και πραγματοποιούσαμε την τρίτη και τελευταία όπως ακούσαμε προσπάθεια πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι του Λακκιού. Εγώ ήμουν γατζωμένος στο χέρι της μητέρας μου βλέποντας το πλοίο σαν ένα τέρας που θέλει το κακό μας!! Έμεινα λοιπόν με την εικόνα του καταπέλτη από το εσωτερικό, τη σειρήνα να βουιζει και όλο τον κόσμο να βρίζει συνέχεια!

----------


## giorgos....

απο τη μανία αυτών που σκοτώνουν τα πλοία, λίγα είναι αυτά που γλυτώνουν..
εμείς θα τα θυμόμαστε.. τα δυο αδελφάκια στον Πειραιά..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Καντια*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

99.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CANDIA ξεκινα για το καθιερωμενο του ταξιδι στο ηρακλειο.Φωτο του 1997

new (91).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Α εδω εισαστε εσεις οι δυο και σας εψαχνα.
Και επειδη εχουμε καιρο να ασχοληθουμε ειπα να ψαξω λιγο. Βρηκα το παρακατω. Τυπος πλοιου : other Δηλαδη ποιος ο ρολος του αγκυροβολημενο εξω απο το Ντουμπαι? Κοιτοντας δε το ιστορικο διαδρομων βλεπω ανωτερες ταχυτητες της ταξης των 9 κομβων!!!!
Πραγματικα θλιβερο

dubai.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> Α εδω εισαστε εσεις οι δυο και σας εψαχνα.
> Και επειδη εχουμε καιρο να ασχοληθουμε ειπα να ψαξω λιγο. Βρηκα το παρακατω. Τυπος πλοιου : other Δηλαδη ποιος ο ρολος του αγκυροβολημενο εξω απο το Ντουμπαι? Κοιτοντας δε το ιστορικο διαδρομων βλεπω ανωτερες ταχυτητες της ταξης των 9 κομβων!!!!
> Πραγματικα θλιβερο
> 
> dubai.JPG


 Δηλαδη υπαρχει?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια και ο φιλος rocinante το ψαχνει το θεμα, να βαλω μια φωτο απο ημερολογιο των αντικυθηρων με το CANDIA μεσα στο λιμανι


net (408).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Δηλαδη υπαρχει?


Και εγω ξαφνιαστικα. Ειδα το μεγεθος αλλα δεν με επεισε και ελεγξα και το ΙΜΟ. Και ομως κινειται !!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Καντια*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.

014.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce και rocinante._

----------


## vinman

Είστε όλοι υπέροχοι.. :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Καντια*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
> 
> 014.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce και rocinante._


Σε ευχαριστω TSS APOLLON.
Βρε μπας και πρεπει να ψαξω και για αυτο μη τυχον και ειναι ζωντανο.
Ε ρε καμια μερα θα σας εχω καμια αναλογη εικονα που θα λεει "Το πλοιο Hong ju δεμενο αυτη την στιγμη στο κινεζικο λιμανι Dalian" και θα εχουμε ιστοριες. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ 18 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1998.
Pict19980418.jpg

----------


## vinman

> ΣΤΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ 18 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 1998.
> Pict19980418.jpg


 
..και παραδίπλα Κίνγκ Μίνως,Αγία Γαλήνη και Μινόαν Πρίνς...!!
Ωραίες εποχές...να είσαι καλά nikosnasia!!

----------


## kapas

> Α εδω εισαστε εσεις οι δυο και σας εψαχνα.
> Και επειδη εχουμε καιρο να ασχοληθουμε ειπα να ψαξω λιγο. Βρηκα το παρακατω. Τυπος πλοιου : other Δηλαδη ποιος ο ρολος του αγκυροβολημενο εξω απο το Ντουμπαι? Κοιτοντας δε το ιστορικο διαδρομων βλεπω ανωτερες ταχυτητες της ταξης των 9 κομβων!!!!
> Πραγματικα θλιβερο
> 
> dubai.JPG


 πραγματικα μεχρι πριν λιγο νομιζα οτι εχει παει για σκραπ σαν το αδερφακι του :Confused:  με χαροποιησε ιδιαιτερα το γεγονος... μακαρι να ειχαμε και φωτο του απο εκει να δουμε σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται...αληθεια ποση ειναι η ηλικια του???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα δυο αδερφια ηταν ναυπηγησεως του 1970 και τα αγορασε η νεα τοτε ANEK το 1971.Ηταν τα δευτερα ιαπωνικα φερρυ που ηρθαν ποτε στη ελλαδα, μετα το αιολις του πρωτοπορου κωσταντινου ευθυμιαδη.Τα διδυμα τοτε ηταν παρα πολυ εντυπωσιακα πλοια τεραστια για τα τοτε δεδομενα.Ακομα η ελειψη πολλοων παραθυρων δημιουργησε ενα θρυλο στους διαφορους ταξιδιωτες και λοιπους οτι ειναι αβυθιστα!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια απο τα δυο αυτα τρομερα πλοια τα οποια στα ματια καθε κρητικου και ταξιδιωτη ειναι ταυτισμενα με τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-πειραιας,την οποια εξυπηρετουσαν καθημερινα και αδιακοπα επι 30 σχεδον χρονια!!μια ερωτηση θα ηθελα να κανω,μιας και μου διαφευγει αυτη τη στιγμη,τα δυο πλοια εφυγαν απο την ελλαδα την ιδια περιοδο?γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ πρεπει να εκατσε λιγο καιρο παραπανω στο αιγαιο απ οτι το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ(σχεδον ενα χρονο)..

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> CANDIA ξεκινα για το καθιερωμενο του ταξιδι στο ηρακλειο.Φωτο του 1997
> 
> new (91).jpg


Slide ειναι? Τα χρωματα ειναι πολυ ζωντανα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αρνητικο ειναι αλλα απο πολυ καλο σκανερ μονο για αυτη την δουλεια.Να ευχαριστησουμε ολοι τον ανθρωπο αυτο που με βοηθησε και τα βλεπουμε ολοι μας!

----------


## ndimitr93

Roci το έψαξα και εγώ...όντως το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ ζει!!! Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ δεν το βρήκα πουθενά, οπότε δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Roci το έψαξα και εγώ...όντως το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ ζει!!! Το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ δεν το βρήκα πουθενά, οπότε δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα....


Φυσικα και δεν ζει! Το equasis το δινει dead, και στο fakta λεει οτι πουληθηκε για scrap περσι το Φλεβαρη. Μαλιστα, εδω μεσα, σημερα που εψαξα, ειδα οτι ειχε αναφερθει οτι και τα 2 ειχαν παει Ινδια. Γι'αυτο παραξενευτηκα οταν ειδα οτι το ενα ζει.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΕΤΟΣ 1993.
Pict1993010.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 10 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1998.
Pict1998013.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ειναι πανεμορφες και ιστορικες ταυτοχρονα φωτογραφιες.Υπεροχες.Μπραβο :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

ετσι μπραβο!!!δωστε κι αλλο καντια/ρεθυμνο στο λαο :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CANDIA μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γιωργου Κουρουπη.Χρονολογικα ειναι στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 80

candia.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> CANDIA μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γιωργου Κουρουπη.Χρονολογικα ειναι στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 80
> 
> candia.jpg


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, αναδεικνύει πολύ το βαπόρι!! Ευχαριστούμε Ben!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> CANDIA μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γιωργου Κουρουπη.Χρονολογικα ειναι στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 80
> 
> candia.jpg


 απο τις ομορφες χωρις πολλα πολλα σινιαλα και βαψιματα εποχες..να σαι καλα ben!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> CANDIA μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γιωργου Κουρουπη.Χρονολογικα ειναι στις αρχες τις δεκαετιας του 80
> 
> candia.jpg


Υπεροχη αεροφωτογραφια και πανεμορφο το Καντια, φιλτατε Ben Bruce ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RETHYMNON εξω απο τον πειραια το 1999.Για να μην ειναι και παραπονεμενο!

film (147).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CANDIA υπο τα σινιαλα της της θυγατρικης τοτε D.A.NE παει να πεσει στα 200αρια.


negatives (198).jpg

----------


## vinman

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες Ben.. :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RETHYMNON στη δεξαμενη.Ας πουμε οτι ειναι το 1996.

film (187).jpg

----------


## Trakman

> RETHYMNON στη δεξαμενη.Ας πουμε οτι ειναι το 1996.
> 
> film (187).jpg



ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ Κώστα!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> RETHYMNON στη δεξαμενη.Ας πουμε οτι ειναι το 1996.
> 
> film (187).jpg


Εδώ είναι που πρέπει να λέμε ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΟ!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μια καταπλωρη.Αλλα αυτη τη φωτο του CANDIA στο γυθειο ακομα να την βρω!!

film (164).jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

τρομερες BEN ΒRUCE!!
ρε παιδια,θυμαμαι πολυ καθαρα ενα καλοκαιρι,πρεπει να ητανε το 1998(?)το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ να εκτελει εκτακτα δρομολογια καποιες φορες την εβδομαδα στη γραμμη χανια-πειραια!!!σαν τριτο πλοιο μαζι με τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ/ΛΑΤΩ λογω της αυξημενης κινησης!!πρεπει να ηταν την περιοδο που δουλευε και στα κυθηρα..
εν ολιγοις,καμια φωτο απο την παραμονη του στη σουδα υπαρχει?? :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες οι φωτο ΒΕΝ η μια πιο ομορφη και πιο ιστορικη απ την αλλη'

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RETHYMNON το 2000 στον πειραια

rethimnon.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Παντού το σχέδιο της Κρήτης είναι στα ίσια. Τώρα πήρε την "γεωγραφικός προσανατολισμένη" γωνία... προς τα πάνω!

----------


## crow

Φωτογραφια απο τα αδελφακια πριν ερθουν στην χωρα μας δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ανεβει. Ας δουμε λοιπον πως ηταν το Ρεθυμνο.



Η φωτο ειναι απο παλιο γιαπωνεζικο βιβλιο του οποιου τον τιτλο και τον συγραφεα δεν γνωριζω μια και τα τζαπανεζικα δεν τα μιλαω καλα!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Φωτογραφια απο τα αδελφακια πριν ερθουν στην χωρα μας δεν θυμαμαι να εχει ανεβει. Ας δουμε λοιπον πως ηταν το Ρεθυμνο.


οχι μονο δεν εχει ανεβει,αλλα εγω προσωπικα δεν εχω ξαναδει κιολας!!μπραβο και ευχαριστουμε για ολα τα ντοκουμεντα που μας εχεις προσφερει μεχρι τωρα!

----------


## Ellinis

Μάλιστα! με τα σινιάλα της βραχύβιας Central Ferry. Η εταιρεία αυτή είχε μια σειρά από 5 παρόμοια φέρι, και όταν φαλήρισε τα 2 ήρθαν σε εμάς, τα 2 στην Αλγερία και το τελευταίο στην Ινδονησία όπου και αν θυμάμαι βυθίστηκε (ως συνήθως...)

----------


## nikolasher

νομιζω οτι ηταν απο τα πλοια που τα βλεπαμε πολυ συχνα με ανοιχτο τον πλωριο καταπελτη. αν θυμαμαι καλα μιας και ημουν μικρος το ανοιγαν σε καποιες περιπτωσεις και με το που εμπενε το πλοιο στο λιμανι, λογικα για εξαερισμο απο τα καυσαερια των αυτοκινητων , αλλα με καθε επιφυλαξη γιατι αυτη η εικονα να ειμαι στο γκαραζ (αν και το περναμε σπανια το αυτοκινητο μαζι στο χωριο) και να κοιταω μπροστα ειναι τυπωμενη στο μυαλο μου σαν ονειρο.
η εικονα που εχω εντονα ειναι αυτη του σαλονιου της τουριστικης θεσης , 
ενα σαλονι με ενα παραθυρο και θεα το καταστρωμα εκει ακριβος που περνανε τα φουγαρα προς τα επανω , δηλαδι θεα μονο αν περναγε κανας ανθρωπος απο εξω , θαλασσα ουτε για δειγμα. μετα οι δυο κοκκινοι καναπεδες το μικρο μπαρ και η μοναδικη τηλεωραση που χαλαγε συνεχος και πισω κατι φουξια πλαστικα διαχωριστικα απο το σελφ σερβις του πλοιου
αν θυμαμαι καλα πιο πισω ηταν ενα ακομα μικρο σαλονακι οι τουαλετες και μια σκαλα που σε πηγενε στα αεροπορικα και στα κρεβατακια της τουριστικης θεσης με το μπλε στρομα . ωραια χρονια 
αυτα τα δυο πλοια ειχαν μια καλη ζωη στην ελλαδα και η γραμμη τους τα στιριξε πολυ αλλα και αυτα την υπηρετησαν πιστα σχεδον 30 χρονια που νομιζω ειναι ρεκορ παραμονης πλοιου σε μια γραμμη , ιδικα το ρεθυμνον που εφυγε και τελευταιο απο το Ηρακλειο

----------


## Tsikalos

Μία φώτο του 1982/3 το καλοκαίρι στον πειραιά
Τότε που εγώ πολύ μικρούλης έκανα βόλτες εκεί τις κυριακές και μετά δεν καταλάβαινα την αξία που μπορεί να έχουν τέτοιες φώτο για την μετέπειτα εποχή, γι' αυτό και στραπατσαρισμένη.
Τότε μάλιστα νόμιζα ότι το ρολόι που είχε κει δούλευε... κι όταν έφτανε η ώρα το πλοίο έφευγε...

----------


## Tsikalos

καλά τιο έχω πάθει σήμερα...

----------


## Ergis

η θητεια του στην δανε ηταν με μορφη ναυλωσης;;;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RETHYMNON μολα ολα για αλλο ενα ταξιδακι στο ηρακλειο


125 (152).jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> RETHYMNON μολα ολα για αλλο ενα ταξιδακι στο ηρακλειο
> 
> 
> 125 (152).jpg


Ντοκουμέντα Κώστα....Να είσαι καλά.... :Wink:

----------


## Tsikalos

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.¶πό ότι είδα πίσω από τη φώτο έγρψα 1987 μάης

----------


## Chris_Chania

> RETHYMNON μολα ολα για αλλο ενα ταξιδακι στο ηρακλειο
> 
> 
> 125 (152).jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία απο τα παλιά...σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε μας...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Ρεθυμνον_ σε μικρο φιλμ/βιντεο απο τα αρχεια της ΕΡΤ στα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1970!
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Το _Ρεθυμνον_ σε μικρο φιλμ/βιντεο απο τα αρχεια της ΕΡΤ στα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1970!
> http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView


Σπάνιο, πρωτότυπο κ υπέροχο υλικό απο μια άλλη εποχή. Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Νικόλα...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Candia ως 'Jabal Ali 3' στην 'μετά Ελλαδική' καριέρα του.....

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...73-Jabal+Ali+3

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εγκαίνια του οχηματαγωγού πλοίου *Candia* της Ανώνυμης Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Κρήτης ΑΕ (ΑΝΕΚ).

*9/9/1973*

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2153&thid=6096

C0.jpgC2.jpgC1.jpg
C3.jpgC4.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Εγκαίνια του οχηματαγωγού πλοίου *Candia* της Ανώνυμης Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας Κρήτης ΑΕ (ΑΝΕΚ).
> 
> *9/9/1973
> 
> *Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
> 
> http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2153&thid=6096
> 
> C0.jpgC2.jpgC1.jpgC3.jpgC4.jpg


σημαντικα ντοκουμεντα και με καλη ποιοτητα εικονας (κατι που δεν περιμενα)...πραγματικα κατι που αξιζει...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .....με καλη ποιοτητα εικονας (κατι που δεν περιμενα)...


Ξεκινωντας απο το 1955, η Ελλαδα απεκτησε εξαιρετικη ραδιοφωνια και τηλεοραση (τουλαχιστον μεχρι το 1980, δεν ξερω πως ειναι σημερα). Οσοι ειχαν την ευκαιρια να πανε στην εκθεση της ιστοριας του ΕΡΤ στο Ζαππειο, τον Δεκεμβριο 2008, ανεκαλυψαν το απιθανα αρχεια του ΕΡΤ και αγορασαν σπουδαια κειμηλια και παραδοσιακα ντοκουμεντα (θεατρικα εργα απο το 1950−1970 σε CD απο το Θεατρο της Κυριακης, το Θεατρο της Τεταρτης, κλπ) σε τιμες ενος εωρο το CD!  Πραγματικα και τα video και τα audio ειναι καταπληκτικα

----------


## express naias

> *Κάντια στο Ηράκλειο μόνο του...και παρέα με το Ελ-γκρέκο....*


Αγαπητέ vinman νομίζω πως και στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βρίσκεται με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, το οποίο είναι από πίσω του! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Αγαπητέ vinman νομίζω πως και στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βρίσκεται με το ΕΛ ΓΚΡΕΚΟ, το οποίο είναι από πίσω του!



...το ξέρω..απλά στην πρώτη είναι σε πρώτο πλάνο... :Wink:

----------


## express naias

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CANDIA στις υπηρεσιες της ΔΑΝΕ sea line το 1999


negatives (197).jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΟ!!!!

----------


## vinman

> CANDIA στις υπηρεσιες της ΔΑΝΕ sea line το 1999
> 
> 
> negatives (197).jpg


...σταμάτησε ο Κάρολος και άρχισε ο Κώστας... :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε.. :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια φιλοι μου!Θα υπαρχει και συνεχεια......

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια της *10ης Απριλιου 1990* απο την Απογευματινη. Απο την συλλογη μου

19900410 all.jpg

----------


## erenShip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoThu...eature=related πάρτε μία γεύση.....

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Έχει και το απίστευτο δρομολόγιο του Νάξος στις 14:00 το μεσημέρι!!!!!
(συγγνώμη για το off topic)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CANDIA το 1999 επιστροφη απο δρομολογιο στα δωδεκανησα, ναυλωμενο στη θυγατρικη DANE SEA LINE

negatives (198).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μάλλον αθόρυβα τελείωσε τη σταδιοδρομία του στις θάλασσες και το άλλοτε ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ.
Πρέπει να έφτασε στο Αλάνγκ στα τέλη του προηγούμενου έτους, και διαλύθηκε 2 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά από το άλλοτε ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Λογικά τα δύο καράβια πρέπει να είχαν συναντηθεί στον Πειραιά στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70. Ξανασυναντήθηκαν στο τέλος 35και χρόνια μετά.

Από το google world:

rethimnon at alang.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τρομερη ανακαλυψη, να σαι καλα φιλε Ellinis!!!

----------


## Chris_Chania

Η αναζήτηση μου στο Ιντερνετ έφερε κάποιες φωτογραφίες απο την ζωή του 'Ρέθυμνο' στην μετά-Ελληνική ζωή του ως JABAL ALI 2.
Μπορεί να είχε αλλάξει ιδιοκτήτη, σινιάλα, δρομολόγια κλπ, όμως η ένδειξη 'ΑΝΕΚ' με την Κρήτη από κάτω παρέμεινε ανεξίτηλη στην πλώρη του βαποριού αυτού...
Για όλους τους φίλους που έζησαν και αγάπησαν το πλοίο αυτό...
Πηγή: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ρεθυμνον*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1979
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
Rethimnon - Piraeus 1979 - Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## yoR

καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! Σπάνιοτατη και για την ηλικία της, τη στιγμή και για τη γωνία ληψης της!! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ πολυ!!!

----------


## lissos

*2000...*
Κάντια μπρος.... (με παρεούλα έναν φίλο από την ΝΕΛ)


Κάντια πίσω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Καντια...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της A.N.E.K. LINES_
Candia.jpg
Candia ._.jpg

----------


## nikolasher

Καντια,  ο πρωτος ερωτας μου  ( και παντοτινος :Single Eye: ) αν και με το ρεθυμνο ηταν απολυτος ιδια πλοια (δεν νομιζω να ειχαν καποια διαφορα) το καντια ηταν το αγαπημενο μου, ουτε το δημοτικο δεν ειχα τελειωσει τοτε που εφυγε απο την γραμμη που υπηρετισε για τοσα χρονια ( παραλιγο να συμπληρωσει 35ετια για συνταξη ) και δεν ξανα ταξιδεψα με αυτο. Οι αναμνήσεις πολλες, λιγες οι εικονες που εχω. 
η εισοδος απο το γκαραζ το ανεβασμα απο την ραμπα η μικρη βαρια πορτα που σε εβγαζε στην reseption, πλωρα οι καμπινες πολυ απλες χωρις wc και καμια με παραθυρο. πανω  απο την reseption ενας χωρος που δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τι ειχε, πλωρα απο εκει οι καμπινες της Α θεσης και το πλωριο σαλονι της Α
πρυμα καποιες στριμοχμενες καμπινες και το  κλειστοφοβικο σαλονι της τουριστικης με το ενα παραθυρο που σε εβλεπε  στο τιποτα μιας και απο εκει περνουσαν οι τσιμινιερες του πρυμα το self service που το χωριζε απο το σαλονι της τουριστικης ενα ροζ  πλαστικο  πρυμα ενα σαλονακι . στο τελευταιο ντεκ το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οι  πολλες αεροπορικες  και τα κρεβατια της τουριστικης. πλωρα και εξωτερικα οι δυο λεμβοι απο την καθε μερια, πρευμα μερικα καθισματα και μια σκαλα που σε ανεβαζε ενα ντεκ  πανω σε εξωτερικα καθισματα.
Μιας και τα κνωσος Φαιστος Αριαδνη δεν τα θυμαμαι σχεδον καθολου για να συγκρινω αλλα με το Κινγκ μινως και το Καζατζακης ηταν η μερα με την νυχτα. σε σχεση με τα Καντια Ρεθυμνο νομιζες οτι ηταν υπερκρουαζιεροπλοια. Αλλα πολυ κοσμια σε σχεση με τα ησυχα πλοια της Ανεκ στο Ηρακλειο. 
Θυμαμαι που ολοι τα λεγαν τα παλια αν και μεγαλονοντας εμαθα οτι ηταν 1-2 χρονια η διαφορα ηλικιας απο τα Καζατζακης και Κινγκ μινως.
Η μονη φωτογραφικη που ειχα τοτε ηταν τα παιδικα μου ματια και θα ηθελα να δω και παλι το εσωτερικο των δυο πλοιων αν καποιος εχει φωτογραφιες.
Αν καποιος θυματε καλυτερα την διαταξη των χωρων θα ηθελα πολυ να μαθω , να θυμηθω η και να διορθωσω τις αναμνησεις μου.

----------


## Apostolos

Ποτέ δεν τα συμπάθησα. Αλλα τώρα λέω ότι τέτοιου είδους πλοία θέλουμε. Οικονομικά, καλής χωρητικότητας και ταχύτητας για να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες...

----------


## nikolasher

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι σε αυτα τα πλοια σχεδον στα ιδια μεγεθη με τα blue star ithaki paros naxos
 τα ενιωθες μεγαθηρια και ανετα και στα  καινουργια νιωθεις  το καλοκαιρι σαν  να εισαι στο τρολει σε ωρα αιχμης; και καταστρωματα παρα πολλα ειχαν και καμπινες και με μια καλη ανακαινηση μια χαρα ανεσεις θα ειχαν

----------


## despo

Μέσα τα καράβια αυτά μπορεί να είχαν τις ανέσεις τους, τους χώρους κλπ., αλλά εμφανισιακά δεν νομίζεις οτι ηταν σαν ΄μπαούλα' ;

----------


## nikolasher

Δεν μπορω να τα δω σαν μπαουλα ( ο ερωτας μου γι'αυτα τα δυο πλοια με κανει τυφλο ισος :Surprised: )

----------


## harlek

Εγώ όταν πρωτοαντίκρισα το "Ρέθυμνο" στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το 1998 μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ότι στις μπάντες είχε ελάχιστα παράθυρα. "Τι μπαούλο είναι αυτό που θα μπω" σκέφτηκα... δίπλα καθόταν το Καζαντζάκης που είχε απόπλου καμιά ώρα αργότερα (γι' αυτό και είχα επιλέξει Ρέθυμνον) και όντως έμοιαζε κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

Φύγαμε πρώτοι για Πειραιά. Όταν τα χαράματα μπήκαμε στο λιμάνι, ο Καζαντζάκης ήταν δεμένος. Είχε ξεφορτώσει προ πολλού και το μόνο που κινιόταν πάνω του ήταν ένας λοστρόμος που σφουγγάριζε στο κατάστρωμα. Δεν μπορούσα να χωνέψω ότι φύγαμε πρώτοι κι όμως φάγαμε τέτοια ήττα.

----------


## nikolasher

Στα χαρτια τουλαχιστον ηταν πιο γρηγορα τα καντια ρεθυμνο απο Καζατζακη Κινγκ μινως. Και μαλιστα εδω μιλαμε οτι εκαναν το δρομολογι και οι δυο εταιρειεσ 11 ωρες αρα ταξιδευαν με 15-16 κομβους.Δεν νομιζω αν ηθελαν απο την ΑΝΕΚ να μη μπορουσαν να φτανουν πρωτοι.Κατι αλλο θα επαιζε λογικα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RETHIMNON.jpgKNOSSOS & RETHIMNON.jpgTο ένα από το ζεγάρι των ασχημόπαπων της ΑΝΕΚ, παρέα με το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ που μπροστά του ήταν κύκνος.

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Προσωπικα μου αρεσαν αυτα τα δυο πλοια Καντια & Ρεθυμνο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_
Μετα τα ομορφα φωτογραφικα ντοκουμεντα του ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ που μας χαρισε ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ   ΧΙΩΤΗΣ    να δουμε και το  αδελφο πλοιο         ΚΑΝΤΙΑ  _ _στο λιμανι του Πειραια_ _σε καποιον αποπλου
__
Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΚΑΝΤΙΑ_by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## despo

PHOTO 01011 despo JABAL ALI 3.jpgΤο Κάντια στις αρχές του 2001, λίγο προτού παραδοθεί στους νέους του ιδιοκτήτες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Καντια στο λιμανι του Πειραια λιγο μετα τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 90

Φωτογραφια  Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΚΑΝΤΙΑ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## esperos

Από  την  Πειραϊκή  18  Αυγούστου  1985

RETHYMNON 001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όταν ακόμα η ακτοπλοϊα ήταν συγκεντρωμένη από Αγ.Σπυρίδωνα μέχρι Λεμονάδικα μας γλύτωνε από πολύ ποδαρόδρομο γιατί τότε δεν είχαμε ούτε ρόδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Candia.jpg Όταν η ταράτσα πάνω από τις "ευκαιρίες" ήταν πολύ καλό σημείο γιά φωτογράφιση.
Μιά άλλη φορά την ώρα που τραβούσα από εκεί, με νωπά τα γεγονότα στην Κύπρο ένας τύπος με πολιτικά,μου βγάζει ταυτότητα κ μου λέει "Police"... :Surprised:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω όιτ δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει και είναι επίκαιρο αυτές τις μέρες. Το 1974 με την εισβολή στην Κύπρο το Ρέθυμνο είχε επιταχτεί για να μεταφέρει το 513 ΤΠ και μια ίλη αρμάτων στην Κύπρο, αλλά στην πορέια διατάχτηκε να πλέυσει στη Ρόδο. Αυτό αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα της Κυπριακής Βουλής για την εισβολή *εδώ* (η αναφορά στο Ρέθυμνο είναι στη σελίδα 117 του pdf, σελίδα 120 του βιβλίου).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Noμίζω ότι κ στον Αττίλα 2 στις 14/8/74  υπήρχε σκέψη να πάνε Κύπρο κ τα 2 αδελφά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

RETHIMNON  a.jpgTι όμορφο που ήταν με το μπλε ζωνάρι και το σινιάλο στην πλώρη!
Αριστερά το ΚΡΗΤΗ κ πίσω δεξιά ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ.

----------


## proussos

RETHYMNON0001.jpg*

ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ στον Πειραιά...με την πλώρη μισάνοιχτη !
Φωτογραφία του αξιαγάπητου Β' Οικονομικού Γιάννη Μαργώνη που χάθηκε στο ναυάγιο του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ.*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Ηταν συνηθισμένο σε αυτά τα δύο να ανοίγουν το visor γιά εξαερισμό.

----------


## nikolasher

λογο της πολυ μικρης ηλικιας μου δεν πολυ θυμαμαι. Ηταν το αυτοκινητο μας πλωρα και εβλεπα το ανοιχτο visor και εχω την αισθιση οτι δεν ειχαν καταπελτη . ετος 1993-94 περιπου

----------


## Takerman

Στο Ηράκλειο το 1994.

rethymnon 1994.jpg rethymnon2 1994.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Ηράκλειο το 1994.
> 
> rethymnon 1994.jpg rethymnon2 1994.jpg
> 
> Photos: Robert Brink


 Tις καλές εποχές όταν έβαζαν κ καμιά σκάλα από την πάντα.

----------


## ayfa74

> RETHIMNON  a.jpgTι όμορφο που ήταν με το μπλε ζωνάρι και το σινιάλο στην πλώρη!
> Αριστερά το ΚΡΗΤΗ κ πίσω δεξιά ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ.


Ψάχνω για το συγκεκριμένο κρήτη και δεν "βρισκοτιποτα" μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει

----------


## ayfa74

:Indecisiveness: 


> Ψάχνω για το συγκεκριμένο κρήτη και δεν "βρισκοτιποτα" μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει


το βρήκα είναι το super ναϊάς ναι και που το βρήκα μα φυσικά στο ναυτιλία μας

----------


## renetoes

Ας θυμηθούμε το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ... Μια καμπίνα Α' θέσης, ενώ είναι δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Κισσάμου.


img157.jpgimg158.jpg

Απόπλους του ΚΑΝΤΙΑ από το Ηράκλειο, καλοκαίρι του 1997.

img152.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Πριν από τις εκλογές του 1989, ο υποψήφιος Πρωθυπουργός από την Κρήτη επισκέφτηκε ένα κρητικό πλοίο, το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ, που είχε ανέβει στη δεξαμενή...


20150925_210705.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο και δεν πηγε και ασχημα το βαπορι, συμφωνα με αυτα που καταλογιζουν στον επιτιμο.

----------


## renetoes

> Σπανια φωτο και δεν πηγε και ασχημα το βαπορι, συμφωνα με αυτα που καταλογιζουν στον επιτιμο.


...Η φωτογραφία είναι από το ΕΘΝΟΣ. Αν κάτι δεν είχε πάει καλά στο ΚΑΝΤΙΑ, το οποίο "έζησε" και ταξίδεψε στην Ελλάδα 13 χρόνια μετά την εν λόγω επίσκεψη, δεν θα ανέβαζα τη φωτογραφία, δεν θα επιθυμούσα να ...ξύσω πληγές!

----------


## renetoes

> Tις καλές εποχές όταν έβαζαν κ καμιά σκάλα από την πάντα.


....Αργότερα έτρεχαν (και δεν έφταναν) να βρουν καμμιά σκάλα από το αεροδρόμιο Ν. ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ (για όσους θυμούνται τον τραγέλαφο, τότε, του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ...)

----------


## Ilias 92

Λογικά οι υπεύθυνοι εταιρείας και ναυπηγείου θα είχαν λάβει τα μέτρα τους με ρυμουλκά πυροσβεστικά αντλίες γερανούς κτλ για να προλάβουν το κακό αλλα και με πιο φτηνά μέτρα με σκορδα και αγιασμούς :Single Eye:  :Fat: 

Ευχαριστουμε για το αρχείο σου renetoes! Τι είχε γίνει με το Κνωσσός?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

το κνωσσος ειχε πιασει φωτια στο γκαραζ(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως χρονολογια) σε ενα δρομολογιο απο πειραια για ηρακλειο.η φωτια σβηστηκε αλλα οταν το πλοιο εφτασε στο ηρακλειο οι καταπελτες δεν ανοιγαν και εφεραν μια σκαλα απο το αεροδρομιο για να βγει ο κοσμος καθως το λιμανι δεν διεθετε καμια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> το κνωσσος ειχε πιασει φωτια στο γκαραζ(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως χρονολογια) σε ενα δρομολογιο απο πειραια για ηρακλειο.η φωτια σβηστηκε αλλα οταν το πλοιο εφτασε στο ηρακλειο οι καταπελτες δεν ανοιγαν και εφεραν μια σκαλα απο το αεροδρομιο για να βγει ο κοσμος καθως το λιμανι δεν διεθετε καμια.


To KΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ειχε παρει φωτια απο φορτηγο με αχυρα οι καταπελτες ανοιγαν κανονικα και ο πλαινος απλα οταν εχεις φωτια στο γκαραζ σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τους ανοιγεις.Προσφατα στο Νορμαν Ατλαντικ παρολο που βγηκε ολικη απωλεια τους καταπελτες τους ανοιξαν αρκετα αργοτερα

----------


## renetoes

> To KΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ ειχε παρει φωτια απο φορτηγο με αχυρα οι καταπελτες ανοιγαν κανονικα και ο πλαινος απλα οταν εχεις φωτια στο γκαραζ σε καμια περιπτωση δεν τους ανοιγεις.Προσφατα στο Νορμαν Ατλαντικ παρολο που βγηκε ολικη απωλεια τους καταπελτες τους ανοιξαν αρκετα αργοτερα


Σωστά τα λες, ποτέ δεν ανοίγουν τον καταπέλτη για να μην αναζωπυρωθεί η φωτιά από πιθανές εστίες που παραμένουν. Νομίζω πως δεν είχε πάρει φωτιά χορταράδικο φορτηγό αλλά ένα που μετέφερε κρυφά γκαζάκια και φιάλες! Πλαινό καταπέλτη δεν θυμάμαι να έχει το πλοίο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Τον Νοέμβριο του 2003 έγινε η φωτιά σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα.
Θυμαμαι  ακομα τα δελτία και το πόρισμα για τα γκαζάκια αλλα όχι αυτο με την σκάλα.
Τα δυο αδέλφια έχουν ενα πλαϊνό καταπέλτη που ειναι στενός για οχήματα στο κυριως γκαράζ.
Ειναι ενα πλεονέκτημα του κλειστού γκαράζ σε πυρκαγιά αλλα εχει μεγαλύτερα κόστη στον εξαερισμό.
Το γιαπωνέζικο που πήρε φωτιά πρόσφατα είχε κλειστό γκαράζ αλλα έκαιγε 3-4 μερες και έψαχναν μήπως δεν είχε κλείσει τελικά ο εξαερισμός απο παντού.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

στο παρακατω αρθρο ανθρωπος των μινωικων αναφερει πως δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα στην ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση των καταπελτων,βεβαια μικρη σημασια εχει καθως το σωστο ειναι να μην ανοιχθουν μεχρι να σβηστει εντελως.
http://www.patris.gr/articles/21656?...=#.VgcefPntmko

----------


## BOBKING

Στην προηγούμενη σελίδα είδα ότι ο φίλος renetoes ανέβασε φωτογραφίες του Κάντια πρέπει να πω ότι πέρα από εξαιρετικές και σπάνιες είναι καταπληκτικές αύριο μετά την marlines θα ανεβάσω μερικά πράγματα σχετικά με τα δύο αδέρφια

----------


## BOBKING

Για να δούμε τα δύο πλοία Κάντια και Ρέθυμνο μέσω ενός δικού μου κολλάζ που έκανα το 2003 από διάφορα φυλλάδια της ΑΝΕΚ αυτό το χαρίζω εξαιρετικά στον φίλο renetoes 
PhotoScan 35.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Για να δούμε τα δύο πλοία Κάντια και Ρέθυμνο μέσω ενός δικού μου κολλάζ που έκανα το 2003 από διάφορα φυλλάδια της ΑΝΕΚ αυτό το χαρίζω εξαιρετικά στον φίλο renetoes 
> PhotoScan 35.jpg


Με το Κάντια είχα ταξιδέψει τον χειμώνα του 1993 από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο οι εντυπώσεις μου ήταν μόνο θετικές μεγάλα σαλόνια άνετες καμπίνες και πολύ φιλόξενο πλήρωμα

----------


## lissos

Ρέθυμνον 1999, με δάκρυα στα μάτια.
Δίπλα του ο King.
retoaw.jpg
*Φώτο από το μπαουλίξ.
Αύριο έχει και συνέχεια! :Pirate:

----------


## BOBKING

> Ρέθυμνον 1999, με δάκρυα στα μάτια.
> Δίπλα του ο King.
> retoaw.jpg
> *Φώτο από το μπαουλίξ.
> Αύριο έχει και συνέχεια!


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferry-Anek-R...IAAOSw-0xYknSI

----------


## esperos

ΚΑΝΤΙΑ  άφιξη στον Πειραιά.

L B&W225.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> ΚΑΝΤΙΑ  άφιξη στον Πειραιά.
> 
> L B&W225.jpg


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία

----------


## nikolasher

https://nesharaku2.exblog.jp/23747547/  το καντια στα πριν ερθει ελλαδα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> https://nesharaku2.exblog.jp/23747547/  το καντια στα πριν ερθει ελλαδα


Έτσι ακριβώς ήταν προ της μετασκευής στο Πέραμα.Δλδ δεν ήταν μπαούλο,το αντίθετο μάλιστα.
Υπήρχε γιά πολλά χρόνια στο τότε πρακτορείο της ΑΝΕΚ στον Πειραιά,ένα ομοίωμα του πλοίου σε αυτήν την μορφή στο οποίο απλώς είχαν βάλει τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας κ το όνομα.Το ομοίωμα αυτό πρέπει να βρίσκεται τώρα στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Κρήτης  στα Χανιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Βουτιά στο παρελθόν και συγκεκριμένα στις 7 Ιουνίου 1981 με τους φιλάθλους του Αιγάλεω να έχουν κατακλύσει ασφυκτικά τα καταστρώματα του Κάντια ταξιδεύοντας στο Ηράκλειο για αγώνα μπαράζ ανόδου στην Α' Εθνική.

1981 Αιγάλεω-Ρόδος.jpg

----------


## nikolasher

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAcm-I5y0Qw ιστορικο βιντεο, εχει ανεβασει και αλλα  πολυ δυνατα , μπραβο του. Αναχωριση απο πειραια το 75 πανω σε ενα απο τα δυο αδελφια αν δε κανω λαθος

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Νομίζω όιτ δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει και είναι επίκαιρο αυτές τις μέρες. Το 1974 με την εισβολή στην Κύπρο το Ρέθυμνο είχε επιταχτεί για να μεταφέρει το 513 ΤΠ και μια ίλη αρμάτων στην Κύπρο, αλλά στην πορέια διατάχτηκε να πλέυσει στη Ρόδο. Αυτό αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα της Κυπριακής Βουλής για την εισβολή *εδώ* (η αναφορά στο Ρέθυμνο είναι στη σελίδα 117 του pdf, σελίδα 120 του βιβλίου).





> Noμίζω ότι κ στον Αττίλα 2 στις 14/8/74  υπήρχε σκέψη να πάνε Κύπρο κ τα 2 αδελφά.


Τα πλοία αυτά, στην επιστράτευση του 74, μετέφεραν επίσης στρατιωτικές μονάδες από την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα στην Κρήτη. Λεγόταν τότε ότι έκαναν τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς -Ηράκλειο σε 5 ή 6 ώρες. Πρέπει να ήταν τα πιο γρήγορα πλοία της εποχής. Οι ειδικοί του forum μπορούν ίσως να το επιβεβαιώσουν.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τα πλοία αυτά, στην επιστράτευση του 74, μετέφεραν επίσης στρατιωτικές μονάδες από την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα στην Κρήτη. Λεγόταν τότε ότι έκαναν τη διαδρομή Πειραιάς -Ηράκλειο σε 5 ή 6 ώρες. Πρέπει να ήταν τα πιο γρήγορα πλοία της εποχής. Οι ειδικοί του forum μπορούν ίσως να το επιβεβαιώσουν.


Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά η απόσταση Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο είναι 173 ν.μ. (ξύνοντας την Αντίμηλο) και τα δυο αδελφάκια είχαν υπηρεσιακή 19,5 μίλια. Ακόμη και σε μέγιστη+ να ταξίδεψαν... δεν βγαίνει σε 5-6 ώρες. Ήταν γρήγορα αλλά υπήρχαν και πιο γρήγορα τότε, π.χ. ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Νομικού, νομίζω και τα ΝΑΪΑΣ, ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. με μια πρώτη σκέψη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά η απόσταση Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο είναι 173 ν.μ. (ξύνοντας την Αντίμηλο) και τα δυο αδελφάκια είχαν υπηρεσιακή 19,5 μίλια. Ακόμη και σε μέγιστη+ να ταξίδεψαν... δεν βγαίνει σε 5-6 ώρες. Ήταν γρήγορα αλλά υπήρχαν και πιο γρήγορα τότε, π.χ. ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Νομικού, νομίζω και τα ΝΑΪΑΣ, ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. με μια πρώτη σκέψη


Να το εξειδικεύσουμε λίγο,από τα πλέον ταχέα καθαρόαιμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ της εποχής.Γιά τις ώρες συμφωνώ.
Πάντως 1 από τα 2 μετέφερε΄τότε επίστρατους στα δυτικά της Χίου ενώ το ΝΑΪΑΣ έκανε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη λόγω της επίταξης των κανονικών πλοίων της γραμμής  ( ΑΔΩΝΙΣ,ΣΑΠΦΩ ). Αυτά από πρώτο χέρι μιάς κ έζησα τις ημέρες εκείνες στη Χίο.
Αξίζει να γίνονται τέτοιες κουβέντες εδώ γιά το θέμα της επιστράτευσης/επίταξης διότι σε σχετική συζήτηση σε φόρουμ συνασθενών με λύπη μου διεπίστωσα ότι η πλειοψηφία αγνοεί τον σημαντικό ρόλο της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας σε περίπτωση πολέμου.Άλλωστε υπάρχει  το πιό πρόσφατο κ χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του πολέμου των Φώκλαντς  ( 1982 ).

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά η απόσταση Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο είναι 173 ν.μ. (ξύνοντας την Αντίμηλο) και τα δυο αδελφάκια είχαν υπηρεσιακή 19,5 μίλια. Ακόμη και σε μέγιστη+ να ταξίδεψαν... δεν βγαίνει σε 5-6 ώρες. Ήταν γρήγορα αλλά υπήρχαν και πιο γρήγορα τότε, π.χ. ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ του Νομικού, νομίζω και τα ΝΑΪΑΣ, ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. με μια πρώτη σκέψη





> Να το εξειδικεύσουμε λίγο,από τα πλέον ταχέα καθαρόαιμα ΕΓ/ΟΓ της εποχής.Γιά τις ώρες συμφωνώ.
> Πάντως 1 από τα 2 μετέφερε΄τότε επίστρατους στα δυτικά της Χίου ενώ το ΝΑΪΑΣ έκανε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη λόγω της επίταξης των κανονικών πλοίων της γραμμής  ( ΑΔΩΝΙΣ,ΣΑΠΦΩ ). Αυτά από πρώτο χέρι μιάς κ έζησα τις ημέρες εκείνες στη Χίο.
> Αξίζει να γίνονται τέτοιες κουβέντες εδώ γιά το θέμα της επιστράτευσης/επίταξης διότι σε σχετική συζήτηση σε φόρουμ συνασθενών με λύπη μου διεπίστωσα ότι η πλειοψηφία αγνοεί τον σημαντικό ρόλο της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας σε περίπτωση πολέμου.Άλλωστε υπάρχει  το πιό πρόσφατο κ χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του πολέμου των Φώκλαντς  ( 1982 ).


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Και εγώ είμαι αυτόπτης μάρτυς κατά την αποβίβαση μονάδος στο Ηράκλειο, όπου και άκουσα για 5-6 ώρες. Ασφαλώς έχετε δίκιο ως προς τις ώρες. Είναι πολύ πιθανό βέβαια ότι στα συγκεκριμένα ταξίδια τα πλοία ανέπτυσσαν μέγιστη ταχύτητα, αλλά 173/6=28.8, 50% μεγαλύτερη της υπηρεσιακής των 19.5κ.
Να προσθέσω, σχετικά με το ρόλο της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας σε περίπτωση πολέμου, ότι η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση λέγεται ότι επιδοτεί την κατασκευή εμπορικών πλοίων ώστε να μπορούν να αναπτύξουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε περίπτωση που τα χρειαστεί για στρατιωτικές μεταφορές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να προσθέσω, σχετικά με το ρόλο της εμπορικής ναυτιλίας σε περίπτωση πολέμου, ότι η αμερικανική κυβέρνηση λέγεται ότι επιδοτεί την κατασκευή εμπορικών πλοίων ώστε να μπορούν να αναπτύξουν μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σε περίπτωση που τα χρειαστεί για στρατιωτικές μεταφορές.


Αυτό γίνεται πάντα , φάνηκε πιό πολύ στον Β' ΠΠ  κ στον πόλεμο της Κορέας.Επιδοτείται η κατασκευή πλοίων με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές. Επειδή δεν υπάρχουν τόσα πλοία με αμερικανική σημαία,αγοράζονται πλοία από άλλες χώρες που έχουν καταστεί αντιεμπορικά κ τα εντάσσουν στην Μilitary Sealift Command.

----------


## nikolasher

Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι τα δυο πλοία δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν αυτό το δρομολόγιο σε 5 η 6 ώρες , ένας μύθος της εποχής , αντίστοιχος του ότι τα μισά πλοία είναι ποταμόπλοια που έλεγαν συνέχεια και το άλλο που άκουγα συνέχεια στο πλοίο από μικρό παιδί κύριος για το King Minos το έλεγαν ότι τρέχει σε όλο το ταξίδι και ότι όταν φτάνει προς Πειραιά η Ηράκλειο κόβει ταχύτητα για να παίρνει ο κόσμος καμπίνες. (ταξιδεύω τη γραμμή από το 85 που γεννήθηκα και έχω ακούσει πολλά από παιδί που ήμουν έως σήμερα)
Εάν μπορούσαν να αναπτύξουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες σίγουρα η ANEK θα το είχε εκμεταλλευτεί και θα είχε κάνει μια δυνατή ανακαίνιση στα δυο αυτά πλοία που από το όταν μετασκευάστηκαν έως το τέλος τους στην Ελλάδα δεν άλλαξαν ούτε καρέκλα σε μια εποχή που η μετασκευή ήταν στα δυνατά της ειδικά για την ANEK και όταν η δίφορα με τα King Minos / Καζαντζάκης ήταν μόνο ένας χρόνος

----------


## renetoes

> Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι τα δυο πλοία δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν αυτό το δρομολόγιο σε 5 η 6 ώρες , ένας μύθος της εποχής , αντίστοιχος του ότι τα μισά πλοία είναι ποταμόπλοια που έλεγαν συνέχεια και το άλλο που άκουγα συνέχεια στο πλοίο από μικρό παιδί κύριος για το King Minos το έλεγαν ότι τρέχει σε όλο το ταξίδι και ότι όταν φτάνει προς Πειραιά η Ηράκλειο κόβει ταχύτητα για να παίρνει ο κόσμος καμπίνες. (ταξιδεύω τη γραμμή από το 85 που γεννήθηκα και έχω ακούσει πολλά από παιδί που ήμουν έως σήμερα)
> Εάν μπορούσαν να αναπτύξουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες σίγουρα η ANEK θα το είχε εκμεταλλευτεί και θα είχε κάνει μια δυνατή ανακαίνιση στα δυο αυτά πλοία που από το όταν μετασκευάστηκαν έως το τέλος τους στην Ελλάδα δεν άλλαξαν ούτε καρέκλα σε μια εποχή που η μετασκευή ήταν στα δυνατά της ειδικά για την ANEK και όταν η δίφορα με τα King Minos / Καζαντζάκης ήταν μόνο ένας χρόνος



Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι που τα λέτε, ότι δεν ...άλλαξε η ΑΝΕΚ ούτε καρέκλα ως το τέλος των πλοίων στην Ελλάδα. Το 1991, λοιπόν, έβγαλε την τραπεζαρία Α' θέσης από το μέσον του πλωριού σαλονιού και έφτιαξε μια νέα ένα ντεκ πιο πάνω, εκεί δίπλα μάλιστα έφτιαξε και επιπλέον νέες δίκλινες και τρίκλινες καμπίνες με μπάνια σε καθεμία από αυτές. Το πλωριό σαλόνι, μετά την αφαίρεση της τραπεζαρίας από το μέσον του, ανακαινίστηκε εκ βάθρων με υπέροχα έπιπλα Συλβεστρίδη, μπλε αποχρώσεων στο ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ και βυσσινί ατο ΚΑΝΤΙΑ.

----------


## nikolasher

οι μνημες μου ξεκινουν απο αυτο το 90- 91 ειναι η αληθεια (αποσπασματικα εικονες αλλα χωρις να μπορω να θυμηθω πλοιο κτλ ποιο πριν), οποτε συγγνωμη δεν ηξερα για την αλλαγη αυτη. αλλα παντα υστερουσαν  σε σχεση με το απτερα - λισσος -λατω (απο το κρητη δεν εχω μνημες)
ειδικα το σαλονι της τουριστικης ειναι οτι ποιο κλειστοφοβικο υπηρχε σε πλοιο που ταξιεψα

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Νομίζω όιτ δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει και είναι επίκαιρο αυτές τις μέρες. Το 1974 με την εισβολή στην Κύπρο το Ρέθυμνο είχε επιταχτεί για να μεταφέρει το 513 ΤΠ και μια ίλη αρμάτων στην Κύπρο, αλλά στην πορέια διατάχτηκε να πλέυσει στη Ρόδο. Αυτό αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα της Κυπριακής Βουλής για την εισβολή *εδώ* (η αναφορά στο Ρέθυμνο είναι στη σελίδα 117 του pdf, σελίδα 120 του βιβλίου).


Ποιος ήταν πλοίαρχος του στο ταξίδι προς Κύπρο; Οι αναμνήσεις του, όπως και άλλων μελών του πληρώματος, θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες.
Υπάρχει άραγε το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπάρχει άραγε το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου;


Μπορεί να είναι χαρακτηρισμένο κ επειδή το πλοίο έχει πωληθεί,να είναι σε κάποια υπηρεσία.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ποιος ήταν πλοίαρχος του στο ταξίδι προς Κύπρο; Οι αναμνήσεις του, όπως και άλλων μελών του πληρώματος, θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες.
> Υπάρχει άραγε το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου;


Κατά το άρθρο αυτό πλοίαρχος ήταν ο Ν. Λιάτσικας. Κάπως περισσότερα αναφέρονται εδώ όπου γίνεται και λόγος για συνέντευξη του. Εννοείται ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί και τα σχόλια που περιέχουν οι παραπομπές αυτές απηχούν τις απόψεις των συντακτών τους και όχι τις δικές μου.



> Μπορεί να είναι χαρακτηρισμένο κ επειδή το πλοίο έχει πωληθεί,να είναι σε κάποια υπηρεσία.


Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη. 
Τηλεφώνησα στην ΑΝΕΚ και μου είπαν ότι δεν κρατούν τόσο παλιά αρχεία. Αν το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου παραδόθηκε στο ΠΝ ίσως να είναι στη διεύθυνση ιστορίας. Μπορεί όμως να δόθηκε εντολή να μην τηρηθεί ημερολόγιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κατά το άρθρο αυτό πλοίαρχος ήταν ο Ν. Λιάτσικας. Κάπως περισσότερα αναφέρονται εδώ όπου γίνεται και λόγος για συνέντευξη του. Εννοείται ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί και τα σχόλια που περιέχουν οι παραπομπές αυτές απηχούν τις απόψεις των συντακτών τους και όχι τις δικές μου.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη. 
> Τηλεφώνησα στην ΑΝΕΚ και μου είπαν ότι δεν κρατούν τόσο παλιά αρχεία. Αν το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου παραδόθηκε στο ΠΝ ίσως να είναι στη διεύθυνση ιστορίας. Μπορεί όμως να δόθηκε εντολή να μην τηρηθεί ημερολόγιο.


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που έχετε αναρτήσει.
Από όσο γνωρίζω η ΥΙΝ  (υπηρεσία ιστορίας ) δεν έχει υλικό από επίτακτα εμπορικά.
Πολεμικά πλοία τηρούν ημερολόγιο εν καιρώ πολέμου γιατί όχι κ ένα επίτακτο εμπορικό;
Νομίζω ο φάκελλος της Κύπρου δεν έχει ανοίξει στην Ελλάδα γι'αυτό το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου ή απόσπασμα αυτού πιθανόν να μην έχει αποχαρακτηριστεί.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Πολεμικά πλοία τηρούν ημερολόγιο εν καιρώ πολέμου γιατί όχι κ ένα επίτακτο εμπορικό;


Στην σελίδα 6 του 2ου κειμένου αναφέρεται: [στον Καπετάνιο του Ο/Γ "Αιγαίο"] «δόθηκαν οδηγίες … μη περιγραφής της αποστολής του στο Ημερολόγιο του Πλοίου». Θα δείτε επίσης ότι δεν φαίνεται να εκδόθηκαν γραπτές διαταγές.



> Νομίζω ο φάκελλος της Κύπρου δεν έχει ανοίξει στην Ελλάδα


Επιτρέψτε μου την εικασία ότι όταν ανοιχτεί ο φάκελος θα είναι άδειος, βλέπετε αυτός είναι ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος για να μην διαρρεύσει …
 Κάτι παρόμοιο περιγράφεται εδώ, το απόρρητο που κρύβανε για 100 χρόνια ήτανε ένα γράμμα της εφορίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην σελίδα 6 του 2ου κειμένου αναφέρεται: [στον Καπετάνιο του Ο/Γ "Αιγαίο"] «δόθηκαν οδηγίες … μη περιγραφής της αποστολής του στο Ημερολόγιο του Πλοίου». Θα δείτε επίσης ότι δεν φαίνεται να εκδόθηκαν γραπτές διαταγές.
> Επιτρέψτε μου την εικασία ότι όταν ανοιχτεί ο φάκελος θα είναι άδειος, βλέπετε αυτός είναι ο μόνος σίγουρος τρόπος για να μην διαρρεύσει …
>  Κάτι παρόμοιο περιγράφεται εδώ, το απόρρητο που κρύβανε για 100 χρόνια ήτανε ένα γράμμα της εφορίας.


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιά ποιό  Ο/Γ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ λένε αφού το γνωστό του Αγαπητού  ( ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  )  αγοράστηκε το 1976.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιά ποιό  Ο/Γ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ λένε αφού το γνωστό του Αγαπητού  ( ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  )  αγοράστηκε το 1976.


Για το μότορσιπ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ (πρ. CELEBRITY και WATERSMEET) που μαζί με άλλα τρια κάνανε ασυνόδευτα μεταφορές πυρομαχικών υπό άκρα μυστικότητα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για το μότορσιπ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ (πρ. CELEBRITY και WATERSMEET) που μαζί με άλλα τρια κάνανε ασυνόδευτα μεταφορές πυρομαχικών υπό άκρα μυστικότητα.


Mα λέει Ο/Γ !

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Για το μότορσιπ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ (πρ. CELEBRITY και WATERSMEET) που μαζί με άλλα τρια κάνανε ασυνόδευτα μεταφορές πυρομαχικών υπό άκρα μυστικότητα.


Πόσο πιθανό είναι ένα μότορσιπ του 1947, όπως το WATERSMEET (IMO: 5066889), να έχει ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πόσο πιθανό είναι ένα μότορσιπ του 1947, όπως το WATERSMEET (IMO: 5066889), να έχει ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων;


Mήπως ήθελαν να πούνε 8 κόμβων.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Mήπως ήθελαν να πούνε 8 κόμβων.


Γίνεται όμως εκτενής αναφορά στο ότι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ έφθασε στην Λεμεσσό 24 ώρες νωρίτερα από το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ, που ταιριάζει με την ταχύτητα των 18 κόμβων. Η αναφορά σε ο/γ παραπέμπει επίσης σε τέτοια ταχύτητα. Την εποχή εκείνη εδραστηριοποιούντο αμιγώς ο/γ πλοία με ταχύτητες αυτής της τάξεως. Το πλοίο ανήκε στην εταιρεία Στρίντζη, είχε άραγε και φορτηγά ο Στρίντζης;
Ασφαλώς τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία είναι αντιφατικά.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Γίνεται όμως εκτενής αναφορά στο ότι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟ έφθασε στην Λεμεσσό 24 ώρες νωρίτερα από το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ, που ταιριάζει με την ταχύτητα των 18 κόμβων. Η αναφορά σε ο/γ παραπέμπει επίσης σε τέτοια ταχύτητα. Την εποχή εκείνη εδραστηριοποιούντο αμιγώς ο/γ πλοία με ταχύτητες αυτής της τάξεως. Το πλοίο ανήκε στην εταιρεία Στρίντζη, είχε άραγε και φορτηγά ο Στρίντζης;
> Ασφαλώς τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία είναι αντιφατικά.


Μια παρατραβηγμένη εικασία: Το λάθος είναι στο όνομα, το πλοίο δεν λεγόταν ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αλλά ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια παρατραβηγμένη εικασία: Το λάθος είναι στο όνομα, το πλοίο δεν λεγόταν ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ αλλά ΙΟΝΙΟΝ ...


Τόση προχειρότητα;Το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ έπιανε 19 κ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Νομίζω όιτ δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει και είναι επίκαιρο αυτές τις μέρες. Το 1974 με την εισβολή στην Κύπρο το Ρέθυμνο είχε επιταχτεί για να μεταφέρει το 513 ΤΠ και μια ίλη αρμάτων στην Κύπρο, αλλά στην πορέια διατάχτηκε να πλέυσει στη Ρόδο. Αυτό αναφέρεται στο πόρισμα της Κυπριακής Βουλής για την εισβολή *εδώ* (η αναφορά στο Ρέθυμνο είναι στη σελίδα 117 του pdf, σελίδα 120 του βιβλίου).


Ο τότε ΑΕΔ, σε πόνημα του που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο, υποστηρίζει ότι το ανακάλεσε, ενώ βρισκόταν 200νμ νότια της Λεμεσού, διότι του ανέφεραν την παρουσία 3 πολεμικών πλοίων αγνώστου εθνικότητος στην περιοχή της Λεμεσού. Ο τότε ΝΔΚ δεν αναφέρεται σε πολεμικά πλοία στη Λεμεσό, δεν φαίνεται να ήταν ενημερωμένος για την αποστολή, έμαθε για αυτήν μετά την επιστροφή του. Δεν θυμάμαι αν ο τότε ΑΓΕΝ λέει κάτι σχετικό στο βιβλίο του. Φυσικά και οι τρείς αυτοί γράφουν για να προστατεύσουν τους εαυτούς και επομένως είναι αναξιόπιστοι.
(Σε παλαιότερη ανάρτηση στο forum είχε γίνει αναφορά στο κείμενο του ΝΔΚ, δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπορώ να το εντοπίσω, είναι και αυτό αναρτημένο στο διαδίκτυο)

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όμορφα πλάνα απ' την άφιξη του θρυλικού Κάντια με τα σινιάλα της ΔΑΝΕ στο Διακόφτι Κυθήρων (5/7/1999), καθώς επίσης και του αείμνηστου ιδρυτή της ΑΝΕΚ μακαριστού Μητροπολίτη Κισσάμου & Σελίνου κυρού Ειρηναίου.

----------

